# Tropheus?



## StevesCichlids (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

Wanting to make my 75 gallon a tropheus species only tank. I have been reading quite a bit about them, but still need one or two answers.

My question is can you mix a few different tropheus subspecies? Or do all 10-15 have to be the same, say red rainbows? And can i have a small group of petricolas with them?

My tanganyika community isnt going as planned and its sort of frustrating.

Also, tropheus species recommendations are welcome!
: )


----------



## xeth (Oct 1, 2014)

Most recommend that your colony be the same species. But there would be nothing wrong in mixing sub species except cross breeding


----------



## StevesCichlids (Sep 23, 2014)

Alright very cool thanks.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Start reading: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... corner.php

Joe


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

In my experience, mixing two colonies will cause one to be dominant, resulting in the other colony not showing their best colours.
Imo, a 75g tank isn't big enough to hold two groups either. It wouldn't be like having one decent sized colonies, but more like two small groups, which is never good with Trophs. I would go with one type, and I would aim for 18 - 24 adults in a 75g.


----------



## StevesCichlids (Sep 23, 2014)

A 75 is big enough for 18-24 adults? Haha man i thought I was pushing it! And thanks guys.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have 2 colonies. 14 Ilangi Adults 16 Ikola sub-adults , plus 4 petricolas and 3 plecos. I am overcrowded, I wish I could have kept my numbers at 25 or so. But it can be done


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

For sure it can be done. I have two groups in a 5' 120. Linangu and Lufubu. I think there's 15 of each. The Lufubu started out as 6 fish. I kept them with petros until I had a group of 15, then threw them in with the Linangu. I also have around 40 Moops in another 5' 120.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

You have Linangu and Lufubu in the same tank ? is it safe as both are moorii and there are chances you get yourself into Hybrid...

Please explain thanks :S


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

My colony of Pemba's are in a 180 with 8 or 9 petricola/lucipinnis cats. Never noticed any clashing between the species, but I'd bet the cats have eaten some fry. When I first looked into tropheus, a 75 or 90 was recommended as the smallest possible tank, and that you'd want 18 or so fish in it to spread out aggression.

I'd also avoid keeping multiple species in same tank, for all the reasons above.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

whocares1980 said:


> You have Linangu and Lufubu in the same tank ? is it safe as both are moorii and there are chances you get yourself into Hybrid...
> 
> Please explain thanks :S


Yes, they absolutely can crossbreed. No fry have ever lasted more than a few minutes in the tank. I have gobies and a large petro in the tank that make sure no fry survive.
If any fry ever did make it I would cull them.


----------

